# Software conexión registrador gráfico y PC via RS232 o via Ethernet



## farfloia (Jul 23, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo por aqui y no se si habla alguien que pueda ayudarme con esto. El caso es que necesito realizar un software que me permita ejecutar una serie de comandos en un registrador gráfico Sefram 8440 utilizando un PC. El resto del software esta desarrollado en C++ y mi principal problema es que no sé como implementar la transferencia de los comandos hacia el registrador ni la recepción de los datos del registrador en el PC. La conexión entre PC y registrador puede realizarse via Ethernet o via RS232.

No se si alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar información porque estoy un poco perdido

Muchas gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 24, 2009)

Prueba estas fuentes: Internet, Google, contacta al fabricante del registrador, el representante del fabricante en tu pais,.... Salu2.


----------

